# Günstiger FF Helm oder Trail Helm mit abnehmbaren Kinnschutz?



## tkbanker (4. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

da selbst auf gemütlichen Flowtrails FF Helme vorgeschrieben sind, komme ich wohl nicht drum herum mir einen zuzulegen. Für (anfangs?) zwei, drei Mal im Jahr wollte ich keine €200+ für den FF Helm ausgeben. Stattdessen hatte ich mir folgendes überlegt:

Verkauf des vorhandenen POC Tectal Race SPIN  und stattdessen einen Bell Super 3r MIPS oder Uvex Jakkyl hde
Zusätzlich zum POC einen IXS XACT Evo oder Leatt MTB 1.0 bzw. O´Neal Sonus Deft also die 100€-Klasse
Machen diese Hybrid-Helme Sinn für den Einsatzzweck, oder sind selbst günstige FF Helme diesen überlegen?


----------



## subdiver (4. Mai 2021)

Wer und wo schreibt denn solche Helme vor?
Noch nie gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7SidedCube (4. Mai 2021)

Gibt genug Beispiele. Der Emser Bikepark ist z.B. auf den jeweils leichtesten Lines nicht schwerer als ein "normaler" Flowtrail und auch dort besteht FF-Pflicht. Die Flow Country in Winterberg hat seit letztem Jahr auch eine FF-Pflicht. Und das sind wahrscheinlich nicht die einzigen Beispiele...

Ich fahre für genau diesen Einsatzzweck einen Hybrid-Helm - der war zwar teurer als ein FF- und ein Halbschalenhelm zusammen, hatte aber den Vorteil, dass man den Kinnbügel doch öfter auf den Hometrail mitnimmt als man es mit einem "echten" FF machen würde  Kann ich also persönlich empfehlen, wobei es einen Nachteil gibt: bei einem Helm-zerstörenden Crash ist auch der Gegenwert von 2 Helmen kaputt


----------



## tkbanker (4. Mai 2021)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wer und wo schreibt denn solche Helme vor?
> Noch nie gehört?


----------



## tkbanker (4. Mai 2021)

Hatte ich so schnell nicht mehr gefunden. Weitere Parks schreiben die FF Helme für die schwarzen Lines vor.


----------



## tkbanker (4. Mai 2021)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Gibt genug Beispiele. Der Emser Bikepark ist z.B. auf den jeweils leichtesten Lines nicht schwerer als ein "normaler" Flowtrail und auch dort besteht FF-Pflicht. Die Flow Country in Winterberg hat seit letztem Jahr auch eine FF-Pflicht. Und das sind wahrscheinlich nicht die einzigen Beispiele...
> 
> Ich fahre für genau diesen Einsatzzweck einen Hybrid-Helm - der war zwar teurer als ein FF- und ein Halbschalenhelm zusammen, hatte aber den Vorteil, dass man den Kinnbügel doch öfter auf den Hometrail mitnimmt als man es mit einem "echten" FF machen würde  Kann ich also persönlich empfehlen, wobei es einen Nachteil gibt: bei einem Helm-zerstörenden Crash ist auch der Gegenwert von 2 Helmen kaputt


Welchen Helm nutzt du denn? 

Statt über das für und wieder zu diskutieren, ging es mir primär um die Frage, ob ein solcher Hybrid Helm besser, gleich gut oder schlechter als ein günstiger FF Helm ist. 

Ich kann den POC über ebay verkaufen und 80-100€ drauf legen, dann bin ich bei einem Hybriden wie dem von mir beschriebenen Bell oder dem Uvex. Oder ich hole mir einen günstigen FF. 

Was ist sinnvoller?


----------



## Sebi160 (4. Mai 2021)

Servus hatte mal so einen und bin dann mal leicht auf den Kinnbügel gefallen der sich dann ausgeklingt hat, also wenn du dir so einen Helm kaufst achte das der Bügel auch zertifiziert ist. wie beim Sweet Protection.


----------



## Sebi160 (4. Mai 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Was ist sinnvoller?


meiner meinung nach noch ein günstiger FF


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (4. Mai 2021)

Mit DH Zertifizierung z.B.:
BELL Super DH
GIRO Switchblade
Leatt Enduro 4.0
Met Parachute MCR

Die sind auf meiner Testliste.


----------



## subdiver (4. Mai 2021)

Ich kenne nur den Bikepark Samerberg und Saalbach.
Da gibt es diese Vorschrift nicht oder es hält sich Niemand daran.


----------



## tkbanker (4. Mai 2021)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur den Bikepark Samerberg und Saalbach.
> Da gibt es diese Vorschrift nicht oder es hält sich Niemand daran.


Das ist schön, aber darum ging es in meiner Frage nicht 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkbanker (4. Mai 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Mit DH Zertifizierung z.B.:
> BELL Super DH
> GIRO Switchblade
> Leatt Enduro 4.0
> ...


Ich hatte an den gedacht









						leatt
					

Protective Neck Braces, Body Armour & Sports Gear




					www.leatt.com


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (4. Mai 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Ich hatte an den gedacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der hat halt kein abnehmbares Kinnteil. Schau mal bei Bike Components im Youtube Channel, die haben letzte Woche einen Vergleich von leichten FF Helmen online gebracht. Da siehst Du auch mal den Größenunterschied.


----------



## tkbanker (4. Mai 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Der hat halt kein abnehmbares Kinnteil. Schau mal bei Bike Components im Youtube Channel, die haben letzte Woche einen Vergleich von leichten FF Helmen online gebracht. Da siehst Du auch mal den Größenunterschied.


Ja, ist aktuell für €90 im Angebot. Der POC ist ja ein super Helm und für 99% der Einsätze topp. Es geht nur um die zwei, drei Male, wo ich einen FF brauche. 

Die von dir genannten Helme sind schon recht hochpreisig.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (4. Mai 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Ja, ist aktuell für €90 im Angebot. Der POC ist ja ein super Helm und für 99% der Einsätze topp. Es geht nur um die zwei, drei Male, wo ich einen FF brauche.
> 
> Die von dir genannten Helme sind schon recht hochpreisig.


Ja, definitiv. Ich will die auch als All in one für Trail bis Bikepark nutzen.
Es gibt noch den Cratoni C Maniac 2.0 MX als günstige Variante mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel 120-140€, weiß aber nicht, was der taugt.


----------



## 7SidedCube (4. Mai 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Welchen Helm nutzt du denn?



Den Bell Super Air R, bzw in Zukunft das, was ich hoffentlich von Bell als Ersatz im Rahmen des Crash Replacement Programmes bekomme 

Der hat keine DH-Zertifizierung, dafür ist er sich angenehm luftig und der Kinnbügel hat mir auch schon 2 oder 3 Mal die Kauleiste gerettet. Der Bügel hat gehalten, dass er sich einfach so löst kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Allerdings war er manchmal "blind" (d.h. bei aufgesetztem Helm) etwas fummelig zu montieren, mir ist aber immer beim Montieren aufgefallen wenn er nicht richtig saß.
Fairerweise muss ich dazu sagen, dass der Helm einen leichten Nasenbeinbruch beim Crash, der ihn zerstörte, nicht verhindern konnte. Ob ein "echter" FF da besser gewesen wäre weiss ich nicht, der Bügel war auf jeden Fall noch dran


----------



## MadCyborg (5. Mai 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Verkauf des vorhandenen POC Tectal Race SPIN


Leute kaufen gebrauchte Helme? Das finde ich ähnlich fragwürdig, wie gebrauchte Lenker... Diese beiden Teile kauft man neu und tauscht sie regelmäßig aus. Allein schon deshalb hat verkaufen auch wenig Sinn, man kann sie einfach fertig benutzen und gut ists.
In diesem Sinne: Einfachen Fullface kaufen, wenn nicht z.B. Gepäckgröße und -Gewicht irgendeine Rolle spielen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkbanker (16. Juni 2021)

Manchmal braucht man auch mal etwas Glück und Geduld. Ich konnte einen neuen IXS Xult für 80€ bei ebay ergattern. 😊


----------



## DeluXer (28. März 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Mit DH Zertifizierung z.B.:
> BELL Super DH
> GIRO Switchblade
> Leatt Enduro 4.0
> ...



Hey, hast du die Helme getestet und dich für einen entschieden? Würde mich interessieren, da die Helme bei mir zur Auswahl stehen.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (28. März 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Hey, hast du die Helme getestet und dich für einen entschieden? Würde mich interessieren, da die Helme bei mir zur Auswahl stehen.


Bell und MET haben mir nicht gepasst, Leatt hingegen schon.
Den hab ich aber inzwischen kaputt gekriegt, nun fahr ich POC Kortal


----------



## DeluXer (28. März 2022)

@Cpt_Oranksch 

Sag jetzt nicht, dass der Kinnschutz kaputt ging, sonst hol ich mir wohl doch 2 Helme


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (28. März 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> @Cpt_Oranksch
> 
> Sag jetzt nicht, dass der Kinnschutz kaputt ging, sonst hol ich mir wohl doch 2 Helme


Nein, ich bin auf den Helm gestürzt und mein Kopf blieb völlig heile im Gegensatz zu meiner Schulter. 😆 
War der Enduro 3.0, hat seine Funktion perfekt erfüllt.


----------



## S.Turner (29. März 2022)

Ich fahre den Bell Super 3R, meine Freundin den Leatt Enduro 4.0.

Der Bell passt gut auf runde Köpfe, der Leatt besser auf Schmale. Den Bell Super Air R hatte ich auch auf, der hat die selbe Passform wie der Super 3R. 

Alle drei machen einen robusten Eindruck und der Kinnbügel sitzt echt anständig ohne zu wackeln. Der Leatt sticht aber in Sachen Stabilität heraus. 
Montage der Kinnbügel geht überall schnell und einfach wenn man den Dreh mal raus hat. 

Wir hatten auch einen Cratoni C-Maniac 2.0 hier, der war wackelig und hat überhaupt keinen stabilen Eindruck erweckt.


----------



## tomtomba (29. März 2022)

ich hab so einen LEATT Hybrid Helm. Das macht durchaus Sinn. Im Park kommt der Bügel dran, zu Hause auf dem Hometrails bleibt er weg.
Der Abnehmbare Bügel hat auch den Vorteil, daß er beim Hochfahren auf den Rucksack geschnallt wird und so nicht stört.
Ich hab die Anschaffung nicht bereut..

Grüße
tom


----------



## S.Turner (29. März 2022)

Genau so nutzen wir die Helme auch. Der Bügel gibt doch ein gutes Gefühl, dass man sich im Fall der Fälle den Gang zum Zahnarzt sparen kann.


----------



## marv_hmb (29. März 2022)

Also ich habe mir einen normalen Enduro-Helm geholt und für "größere Sachen" bzw. Bikepark einen einfachen FF-Helm von O'Neal. 🙂


----------



## baconcookie (30. März 2022)

hab meinen Fox Rampage (1.200g)n nachm sturz letztes Jahr tauschen müssen, den hatte ich im angebot für 110€ gekauft, hat gut gesessen aber bei heißem wetter doch sehr schwitzig und schwer. Bin nun auf den Endura MT500 umgestiegen, der hat nur 650g und ist mega geil belüftet, und fühlt sich an wie nix, das gewicht macht da schon echt einen extremen Komfortfaktor aus, ich bereue nicht den kleinen aufpreis (hat jetzt 159€ gekostet).
Günstige FF tun selsbtverständlich ihren dienst, sind aber meiner erfahrung nach immer recht schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (31. März 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Bin nun auf den Endura MT500 umgestiegen, der hat nur 650g und ist mega geil belüftet


Gibt es vergleichbare FF auch von anderen Herstellern? Also leicht und gut belüftet.

Nutze bisher (und weiterhin) im Park einen DH FF (von Bell) und für Touren eine Halbschale (Giro Cronicle Mips), aber auch für so was wie Reschen die Halbschale da der DH FF da zu unbelüftet ist. Ein leichter Enduro FF wäre da eine Sinnvolle Ergänzung.
Ein abnehmbarer Kinnbügel ist dafür auch nicht zwingend notwendig (bzw. sehe ich den großen Benefit da noch nicht).
Einen Bell Super DH habe ich gerade hier, aber irgendwie taugt der mir nicht so recht.


----------



## baconcookie (31. März 2022)

@Sub-Zero 
ja, es gibt zB noch den Trigger FF von ixs und den Proframe von Fox, beide auch sau leicht und gut belüftet. Der Fox passt leider nicht zu meiner Kopfform, der Trigger wäre eine alternative gewesen, lässt sich gut einstellen dank des rädchens wie beim endura auch (fox hat das nicht)
Der Endura hat mir optisch eher zugesagt und war günstiger. Den ixs gibts dafür aber mit Mips, den Fox auch


----------



## 360Faceplant (31. März 2022)

Oder den TLD Stage. Hat zwar auch kein Rädchen, aber halt die unterschiedlichen Pads zu anpassen. 

Den Anfang etwas skeptisch betrachteten Fidlock Verschluss finde ich mittlerweile auch wunderbar und MIPS ist ebenfalls am Start. Gewicht und Belüftung passen mMn auch.

Extra Punkte gibt's für die großzügige Öffnung vorne. Passt z.B. super ne Affenwurst durch und ein Schuss der bevorzugten Flüssigkeit kommt auch an ohne das Teil abzunehmen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (31. März 2022)

Danke euch beiden


360Faceplant schrieb:


> Den Anfang etwas skeptisch betrachteten Fidlock Verschluss finde ich mittlerweile auch wunderbar


Gerade das Fidlock stört mich am Bell Super DH. Der relative breite/ lange/ dicke/ kantige Verschluß (dazu noch ungekrümmt) finde ich sehr unangenehm wenn er eng anliegt. Da finde ich DD oder die herkömlichen Schnappverschlüsse meiner anderen Helme deutlich angenehmer.

Der Endura MT500 hat ja auch Fidlock, auch ein Grund für die Frage nach Alternativen  ;-)


----------



## 360Faceplant (31. März 2022)

Ah ok! Dann is des nix...

Ich musste grade eben tatsächlich mal testen, weil ich's bei mir noch gar bemerkt/beachtet habe. Liegt angenehm an, aber das kann auch am meinem Schnakenhals liegen 😂


----------



## jodi2 (8. Mai 2022)

Ist inzwischen ein Wunder geschehen und es gibt jetzt doppelt so viele FF mit abnehmbarem Bügel? 
Ich suche auch etwas "leichtes" aber halbwegs sicheres für Trails, das auch 1000 Hm rauf erträglich ist.
Ich hab einen (ich sag besser nicht wie alten) Casco mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel, der Helm ist ok, der Bügel mit seinen Einrastsystem und seinen 125g ein Scherz.
Ich hab die letzten Wochen zahlreiche FF mit abnehmbaren Bügeln probiert und empfand alle als Folterinstrumente. Nicht den Bügel, sondern die Passform, fast alle haben mich an diversen Stellen nervig gedrückt und manche waren trotzdem noch zu groß/wackelten arg beim Rütteln am Helm.
Ich hätte schon fast gesagt, ich bin vielleicht ein Sensibelchen oder dat mut so bei FF, bis ich gestern einen Specialzed Gambit aufgesetzt habe und warum auch immer, der passte mir absolut perfekt, dazu superleicht, selbst den Preis akzeptiere ich, wenn es der einzige ist, der sooo passt.
Hätte ihn schon fast gekauft, bis ich heute nochmal mit dem alten Helm mit dem Scherz-Bügel permanent dran gefahren bin. Das ist die ganze Zeit, eine ganzen oder halben Tag permanent und auch bergauf doch schlimmer als erwartet, auch in leicht. Die "Akkustik" beim Schnaufen oder Reden, die reduzierte Belüftung im Gesicht (die ich deutlich merke bzw. umgekehrt, wenn ich den Bügel dann abmache, ein Riesenunterschied). Und heute waren es nur 21-22 Grad und ich bergauf meist im Schatten... 

Also so was wie den Gambit in abnehmbar, von mir aus dafür auch mit etwas(!) Mehrgewicht. Das scheint es aber immer noch bei keinem Hersteller zu geben, egal wie teuer.

Bisher probiert:

Die 2-3 Bells mit abnehmbar probiert, passen MIR überhaupt nicht und foltern mich
Der Uvex ähnlich, dazu ist Abnehmen und Dranmachen ein Scherz. Nur ein Hersteller/Modell (vergessen welches, nicht probiert) schafft das noch schlechter und umständlicher.
Der Giro ist mir vieeel zu schwer und auch nicht nötig für mich denke ich (ok, das ist vermutlich keiner von denen die auch aufzähle...)
Leatt Enduro 3.0: Foltert&drückt (vor allem diese blauen runden Teile für den Mips-ähnlichen Schutz) und wackelt trotzdem und abnehmen und ranmachen des Bügels mit Helm auf dem Kopf finde ich noch zu umständlich. Der 4.0 ist teurer, schwerer und hat die gleichen blauen Dinger drin, lohnt der sich für mich überhaupt noch zu probieren?
MET Parachute MCR habe ich noch nicht probiert, "Sicherheitsklasse" und Gewicht wohl ähnlich dem Leatt 4.0 und eigentlich too much für mich, aber falls er endlich passt... Ich verstehe aber nicht so ganz, warum er so ein Brocken sein muss, in L rund 140g mehr als der superleichte Parachute. :-(
Darunter/leichter gibt nur ein paar Modelle mit viel zu leichtem Kinnbügel, ähnlich meinem jetzigen Dino, so z.B. der Cratoni C-Maniac 2.0 MX
Theoretische Alternative der Cratoni Madroc ab 760g, aber der Preis ist für einen eher billigen Massenhersteller bei FF Helmen nur für ein wenig Elektronik im Helm (die ihn wieder schwerer macht, sonst könnte er vermutlich 700g haben... :-( ) arg ambitioniert...

Jetzt kommt ihr, mit den Neuerungen 2022 oder was ich übersehen hab!


----------



## baconcookie (9. Mai 2022)

Warum zieht man den Helm beim uphill nicht einfach komplett aus?


----------



## jodi2 (9. Mai 2022)

Vielleicht läuft es am Ende darauf hinaus...
Es geht halt bei mir mittelgebirgstypisch oft nicht lange NUR bergauf oder NUR bergab, ändert sich teils rechts schnell und da ich oft mir noch wenig bekannte GPS Touren nachfahre, weiß oft oft auch nicht, wie es wo/wann weitergeht. Mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel ist man zumindest immer 3/4 geschützt und Hlabschale stört mich kaum/bin ich schon ewig und auch im Sommer gewöhnt. 
Gestern bin ich einmal unerwartet an einer völlig harmlosen Stelle gestürzt, da hätte ich einen unbequemeren Helm, den ich nur bergab anziehen und bergauf immer aus, noch nicht angehabt und so dämlich wie ich gefallen bin, wären die Chancen sogar gut gewesen, den Helm an Lenker oder Rucksack zu beschädigen.
Wunschvorstellung wäre ein Kinnbügel, den ich sogar während der Fahrt mit einer Hand ab und wieder dran machen kann und wenn ab, hängt er vorne wo an Lenker/Cockpit. Mit dem jetzigen unzuzreichenden Bügel geht das, aber ich fürchte mit einem aktuellen Helm mit vernünftigem Bügel und Befestigungssystem wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. Mai 2022)

jodi2 schrieb:


> Der Uvex Jakyl Hde ähnlich, dazu ist Abnehmen und Dranmachen ein Scherz. Nur ein Hersteller/Modell (vergessen welches, nicht probiert) schafft das noch schlechter und umständlicher.


Wenn du noch etwas warten kannst, kommt da "vielleicht"  ein Nachfolger, nicht nur im Hinblick auf Kinnbügelmontage besser, auch mit massentauglicherer Passform, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jodi2 (9. Mai 2022)

Danke! Dachte auch schon, mal die Eurobike abwarten, die ist ja dieses Jahr sogar erstmals vor meiner Haustür, da will ich unbedingt hin!
Aber bis man dort vorgestellte Produkte kaufen&nutzen kann wird es wohl 2023. Vielleicht fang ich jetzt mal mit "was" an und sehe dann weiter, so einen Helm nutzt man ja keine 10 Jahre...

Ich will gar nicht sagen, dass dieser oder jener FF Helm generell eine schlechte Passform hat oder der Gambit eine bessere, sonst würde ihn ja jeder haben/wollen, nur für meine schräge Birne hat bisher nur dieser die Einstufung "passt!" verdient.


----------



## jodi2 (12. Mai 2022)

Ich hab jetzt MET MCR, Leatt 4.0 und den Gambit (mit festem Kinnbügel) probiert.
Leatt passt/passen mir nicht, die blauen Mips-Dinger drücken mich immer und ich bin bei Leatt scheinbar genau zwischen L und M, L schlabbert, M ist viel zu klein.

Der MET MCR in L passt erträglich, ist aber für mich/meine Zwecke bleischwer (900g) und ich finde bei MET wie Leatt das ab und wieder dran der Kinnbügel viel zu umständlich. Das kann man mal vor/nach der Tour machen oder 1-2 mal unterwegs, aber bei meinen Mittelgebirgstouren mit oft 6-8 Trails und dazwischen wieder rauf, sollte der Bügel im Idealfall auch genauso oft ab und wieder dran, da würde ich wahnsinnig mit den zweien und hätte die Kinnbügel vermutlich auch mit meiner Ungeduld nach zwei Monaten gehimmelt.

Der Gambit passt besser, Belüftung um den Bügel ist deutlich besser, Trinkflasche geht mit etwas Mühe und Akkustik/Schnaufen/Reden mit Bügel ist auch nicht so schlimm wie mit meinem alten Helm, dazu 260g leichter als der MET und im Angebot nichtmal  teurer, bleib im Haus.


----------



## IceIce (12. Mai 2022)

Von was ich abraten kann ist der Uvex Jekkyl Hde. Zum aufziehen bescheiden, und auch die Verschlussbänder richtig zu bekommen ist eine Wissenschaft. Zudem ist der Innenhelm schnell verschwitzt. Hab mir nach nem halben Jahr nen IXS Xult zugelegt


----------



## der Trixxer (12. Mai 2022)

Ich fahre auf Singletrailtouren einen Bell Super 3R. Und habe ihn dann im Urlaub auch im Bikepark gefahren, weil ich den FF daheim gelassen habe.
Nach einem Sturz im Bikepark mit seitlichem Aufschlag, war ich unangenehm überrascht wie ungedämpft sich das angefühlt hat. Hatte dann auch länger Kopfweh, da ich im Urlaub in den Westalpen war, bin ich trotzdem 2 Wochen weitergefahren. 
Nach dem Urlaub habe ich mir für den Bikepark wieder einen günstigen FF Helm gekauft.









						Seven Project 23 ABS Helm blau / rot um     99,99 € statt     149,99 €
					

Finden Sie eine riesen Auswahl an Produkten auf www.alltricks.de




					www.alltricks.de
				




Meiner Meinung sitzen Trail Helme mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel und einem Ratschenystem nicht so fest am Kopf wie ein passgenauer FF. Und auch die seitliche Dämpfung ist quasi nicht vorhanden, wie ich bei meinem Sturz, seitlich in eine Böschung geknallt, festgestellt habe.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Juni 2022)

IceIce schrieb:


> Von was ich abraten kann ist der Uvex Jekkyl Hde. Zum aufziehen bescheiden, und auch die Verschlussbänder richtig zu bekommen ist eine Wissenschaft. ...





jodi2 schrieb:


> Der Uvex Jakyl Hde ähnlich, dazu ist Abnehmen und Dranmachen ein Scherz. Nur ein Hersteller/Modell (vergessen welches, nicht probiert) schafft das noch schlechter und umständlicher.





JohSch schrieb:


> Wenn du noch etwas warten kannst, kommt da "vielleicht"  ein Nachfolger, nicht nur im Hinblick auf Kinnbügelmontage besser, auch mit massentauglicherer Passform, ...




Bald isser da - mit oder ohne MIPS zu haben.


----------

